# Ridgid Generators



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

Has any got any experience with the generators that ridgid sells at home depot? Or even heard one to know how loud they are? The one i was looking at was the 8000 watt.


Thanks


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

if the engine does not say *HONDA *do not buy it.

The big orange does not sell honda powered equipment.

It should be illegal to sell any other small engine than a honda.


----------



## Old Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

Very true all my other equipment has Honda engines and they are great, but for the price i wondered if it was worth it. It had a Subaru engine any good comments on them?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Subaru bought Wisconsin Robin some time ago.

http://www.robinamerica.com/

They are quite capable engines, what my concern would be is what's on the other end, the engine can go on and on, but if the generator portion quits....all you have is a noise maker.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I agree with the buy Honda motto. Years ago I bough a generator with a Tecumseh engine. 2nd day, we had fireballs blowing out the exhaust. Took it back and got a Briggs. This time it failed to start on day 2 after running like crap on day one. Took that back also. Years later, after renting a few with Honda motors, I bought a nice 13 hp Honda generator. Paid for itself the first year. I have had it for 7 years now and will probably retire owning it.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

cant go wrong with honda. robins are excellent engines as well.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I have found Subaru Robins motors to be as good as Honda without the hefty price tag.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Definitally- Honda and Robins/Subaru are the ones to go with.

Briggs and Stration are usually good in my experence.

Kohler and Tecumseh tend to be headaches from what I have seen.

of course, as Tgeb pointed out, the engine is only half the equasion. 

The Honda Generators (not just a Honda engine) are really really nice, and super quiet as well.


----------

